#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Show us your Thai Pets

## dirtydog

It's been a while since we had one of these threads so probably most of the pets in the original thread are dead now.

Anyway this is the latest addition to the dirtydog family, her name is minnie, I have no idea if that is the right spelling or why she is named that, her mother is our lovely female rottwieller, the father is a brown Chinese thing that would make a better rug than it makes being a dog, here she is a couple of weeks old, you can see the rottie colors in her.



Yep she don't look too bad, cant see none of that nasty Chinky dog in her, this is at about 6 weeks old.



Then things started to go wrong  :Sad:  she is slowly turning into a brown chinky dog like her father  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

The mother dog with her toy, the toy dog thinks of himself as a 50 kilo killing machine, if you smack him he will ferociously attack you, jumping and biting and showing no fear, little does he know that he is a 1 kilo weakling that everybody just laughs at.



Hmmm, she don't like this getting too close to her.



So she puts him into his place in life by trying to bite his head off.

----------


## ADare

That looks like the devil's dog.  :Wall:

----------


## Richard Littlejohn

That little thing looks evil.

----------


## astasinim

Still got the Rottie paws though   :Saevil:

----------


## pugforever

minnie is lovely!

----------


## daveboy

I can sence stroller licking his lips

----------


## LesBonsTemps

> ...
> 
> Then things started to go wrong  she is slowly turning into a brown chinky dog like her father


Oooohhhhh, but she has a lovely Rottie face and ears!  What kind of personality is she showing?

----------


## jizzybloke

I like the pup but that little rat thing is another matter.

----------


## November Rain

Ok, these aren't strictly mine (dog center's) but they grew up in my house, so they're sort of pets. They're twins (no, they're not the same dog) & came in after a traffic accident. They had mirror image injuries (one broke left pelvis & femur, one broke the right)



Eddi


and Patsy (named after Absolutely Fabulous characters)



Pretty, aren't they?

----------


## baldrick

maa sam car

----------


## dirtydog

^Fake leg of lamb for one Sunday?

This is the brown chinky type toy dog with one of his toys, as you can see it isn't a macho type dog and how she let herself be violated by this thing I shall never know.

----------


## Luckydog

Great Thread DD and lovely Doggie Pics.
Wish I could post some shots of my two Ma Thai Bitches Lucky and Sweetie. Love them to bits......

----------


## bkkmadness

My pet hole.

----------


## Richard Littlejohn

What the hell's that?

----------


## bkkmadness

A not very good pic of the side of the tank and her burrow.



You can see these burrows thoughout Thailand.

----------


## bkkmadness

This one is not actually mine, but the same species as I have.  Haplopelma Lividium, the Cobalt Blue Tarantula.





This is the spider kicking off.  They are very fast, very aggressive and have a painful bite so gotta be really careful with this species.



Beautiful blue colour on this spider.

----------


## Richard Littlejohn

I wish I hadn't asked.

----------


## November Rain

Those are absolutely gorgeous, Maddy. Are they indigenous to Thailand? What region(s)? Fantastic colour. Any reason for the colour? Diet? Habitat?
Really lovely.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

> Any reason for the colour? Diet? Habitat?*Does fly spray kill them quickly?*


Yep, I would like to know the best way to kill them aswell  :Smile:

----------


## bkkmadness

Yep, they are local spiders, can find them in Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, and Burma.  I think in more hilly regions and for Thailand I think this species comes from the North and North West of the country. No idea why they have this specific colour, but it is lovely.

Feeding crickets at the moment but need to chuck in a mouse for it soon.  Been looking for a local mouse supplier today but everywhere seems to only sell russian hamsters and what not which is a bit of a waste considering it's not going to last 5 minutes in the tank.  Probably gonna film it for youtube anyway so you can all enjoy. :Smile: 

Chonabot over at TV breeds this species, or at least is trying to at the moment. Here's a pic of one of his even bluer tarantulas, from S.America I think.

----------


## November Rain

Amazing colour; almost looks like it's been dyed. Are they the same size as normal tarantulas?

----------


## bkkmadness

The one I have is a full grown female, about 5-6 inches across from foot to foot.  That's about as big as Asian tarantulas get.

----------


## dirtydog

My nice Thai guppies, although there used to be hundreds in here, assume there must be some nasty poisonous animal eating them  :Sad:

----------


## Richard Littlejohn



----------


## Richard Littlejohn



----------


## hooter

^^ Richard are those both juvenile oranda?

The yellow/white fish certainly is, not sure about the second one though.

I used to breed those for a hobby.

----------


## kingwilly

he's gotten a bit fat!  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

> ^^ Richard are those both juvenile oranda?
> 
> I used to breed those for a hobby.


I think I have worked out where your going wrong with the girls, have you thought of a more exciting hobby  :Smile:

----------


## Richard Littlejohn

> Richard are those both juvenile oranda?


I've no idea.

----------


## Texpat

I have seven dogs. But five of them arrived on Tuesday. 

My yellow lab got knocked up by the neighbor's black lab when she was only 17 (months). It was 'orrible as neither of them had a job or finished school. The father never came around to check on her during pregnancy either, just sad. And what's worse, all the little Negro pups look just like the father. My wife is beside herself. As every puppy was born, she prayed for a Whitey. It wasn't to be. Each as black as the night.



As you can see, my wife and I have given to drinking heavily. Our loss, Leo Breweries' gain. Oh, the sorrow.

It's been a week now and they should open their eyes soon. 



My wife wonders if they'll think they've been adopted. I assured her that of course, they'll know and probably will not even thank us or their mother for the generosity and welfare we've provided. My missus is just beside herself. 

If there's any silver lining to be found, it's with the five wonderful homes we've found for the little dark bastards. A splendid array of alcoholics, paupers, borderline criminals and restaurants. (Only joking)

But our goodbyes shall wait another month. Until then you will unfortunately suffer my prolonged presence on TD as the 'puter is upstairs and the yelping pups are downstairs.

----------


## bkkmadness

> Originally Posted by hooter
> 
> 
> Richard are those both juvenile oranda?
> 
> 
> I've no idea.


They certainly look like it.

----------


## stroller

The little chick has grown into a scruffy bird: :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Just found these photos. Many were ruined in a flood here in Vancouver where I left them, but managed to salvage a few.

This was our tigger kitty at Suncliff Bungalows, Haadrin, 1995




My main dog, Dimmy, in my Bt100 a day bungalow.

My first Thai Ridgeback cross gal, Pizza. Clown eyes and all.

----------


## jizzybloke

Come on DD, update?

----------


## dirtydog

Okay here we got minnie again, sadly she is turning more into her Chinese father, ie long a nd squat and puggish, she is a lot more outgoing than her ugly squat hairy father, and also a lot more independent, ie she will just go off and sleep away from the other dogs as her mother does when she is bored shitless of poxy toy dogs, but she aint ever gonna look like a proper rottweiller  :Sad: 



Her fur is nice and short so she aint gonna look like the Chinese git that raped her mother.



She is getting to be quite a big bugger though.

----------


## Clockwork Orange

She's no Rottie, for sure. Will she grow to the same size?

----------


## dirtydog

Naaa, I don't think so, she was the runt of the litter anyway, I don't really like small dogs, shame now my girlfriend has decided it is my main dog reincarnated, cant get rid of the bugger so easily now, well, to put it more honestly she would rather hack off my balls with the blunt end of a hacksaw blade than get rid of this dog, where's that thread in where do you come in line with love from your girlfriend/wife, I just went down another notch  :Sad:

----------


## jizzybloke

How could you want to get rid of that?
You heartless git DD!

----------


## dirtydog

I really don't like small yappy dogs, ok she aint gonna be yappy but she will still just be a small dog, only use for them I can think of is strollers BBQ, hey stroller, the bones are all still nice and soft if your interested  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

I seem to see quite a few italian greyhounds lately and i have never seen a more pointless creature before.

----------


## dirtydog

All the dogs i played with in the Uk were purely for security, the pups you just ignored for the first 3 months and then see which would make good, most of the dogs i played with were ex police or ex military dogs that didn't make the grade, we took them on, yeah some had minor problems, like wanting to kill small animals and that, but apart from that they were brilliant  :Smile:  I just don't like small dogs.

----------


## mrsquirrel

How big was the chinese thing?

Side profile or such like. Head shot doesn't show. 

Does it have a massive wanger?

----------


## a. boozer

> Does it have a massive wanger?



That's rather intrusive, isn't it!

----------


## bkkmadness

Just opened my old photobucket account and saw my old fish tank pics so will add them here.  All fish are African cichlids from Lake Malawi. Though of course I bought them at JJ market. :Smile: 




And with the flash on...




Very cheap and easy to run a fish tank like this.  Fish cost me 20 baht each when they were smaller and breed once settled (you can see the young in the pics).  Maintenance on the tank takes about 30 mins every two-three weeks.

----------


## dirtydog

Don't those fish make nests on the top of the water for their eggs?

Anyway here is the thai mixer dog, as you can see she is being taught how to use cutlery now  :Sad: 



It may have been a good idea to have her tail docked as she has a rottie tail and they are pretty damn ugly, anyway too late now  :Sad: 



Most of our dogs have toys, I assume this is her favourite one of the day.

----------


## pugforever

^minnie na ruk jung. :Biggrin:

----------


## sabang

Our cat, Guinness, loves to find a bed pillow and sleep on it's back.



If u look closely at it's lower foreleg, you can see it's fur is white. Thats the remnants of quite a nasty scar it had- still some skin showing too. The night we moved in to this place, i heard a pathetic bleating and there it was- about four inches long, injured and obviously dumped, or abandoned by it's mother. It fed itself on small lizards and insects. What else could we do?

Anyway it's now the local tough guy. Good mouser, goes out tomming at night, has chased the other cats off the estate (two of them) that used to hang around, and intimidates small dogs for sport.

----------


## mcc

this is one of our little dogs

she is a good dog

mcc

well i was gongto show you but i cannot find out how to add pictures :Sad:

----------


## blackgang



----------


## blackgang



----------


## Sparky

Nice Dog but who owns the shit legs ?

----------


## blackgang

^ Wifes daughter, and they go all the way to her ass.

Show us yours...

----------


## kingwilly

a new addition,

----------


## Texpat

Below are two pics of our Black Lab puppy, Elvis.
He'll be two months old on Sunday. (See newborn photo on 2nd page of this thread) He's hilarious and walks around like a dog Umpa-lumpah with a big head and small body. His feet are pretty big, so I imagine he'll be at least as big as his mother. 
You can see from the first photo that he's quite vicious.

----------


## Lily

This is Juliette, who is one of the nicest cats I have ever owned.

----------


## Luckydog

Sorry still cannot put photos in so you will have to look at our 'Lucky' in my Avatar. Love her to bits......but she will bark at strangers when they come down her Soi. I am always having to pacify them "Don't worry.She won't bite etc".

Got her from a Temple when she was tiny a couple of years ago. Best thing that has happened to me in LOS.

----------


## Lily

^Why cant you post pics?

Are you resizing them?

----------


## dirtydog

The main bitch, really should have got her put down when we first found out she had diabetes, unfortuneately i like my knackers where they are so haven't mentioned that to my girlfriend, got to admit I aint even sure if she is blind yet, dogs rely so much on smell and sound that it is hard to tell.



The bitch with her baby, although she was bottle fed as the her hormones were really foked up and her sugar levels were changing every hour, really don't want to let diabetic dogs have pups, she would be at like 500 on her sugar blood test, and then give her an insulin injection she would go down to 40 and nearly be dead, ie she would just go into shock and crawl off to die so you got to get sugar into her, giving mouth to mouth to a poxy dead rottweiller aint no fun believe me, I have lost count of the times she has gone into shock and died/gone into a coma.



And here is the baby, a bit pissed off and tired.

----------


## blackgang

Damn I wish I could have got a pic of my Thai dog 4 year old bitch killing a snake the other day, she is quick, grabs them about middle ways and then snaps them a few good licks, she shakes her head so fast that the snake snaps like a whip and pops into 2 or 3 pieces.
Damn she is a good dog.

----------


## Bluecat

I'm surprised nobody here posted a picture of a Thai girl... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## davethailand

Been a long time but here ya go. I only have the black thing and the pig now.
(unfortunately the shitzu and rotty are no more. :Sad:  (rotty had cancer and i had to put her down in September and the wife's shitzu was poisoned (IMO) by the coonts at the salon.

----------


## dirtydog

The rottie is a nice looking dog, seems quite young though, I have been offered a rottie male pup, trouble is we got too many dogs at the moment  :Sad:

----------


## Tchiowa

> 



How is the bull terrier as a pet?

Good with other people and kids ?

I have always like these dogs but do not know much about them

----------


## Texpat

These are my neighbor's dogs. They're none too bright but at least they don't bite.

----------


## blackgang

I only had 1 bull terrier, but he was a real dandy, sombitch weighed 70 pounds and was a sweetheart, liked everyone and everything, except if they wanted to fight, he was ready but would rather play.
Stopped a a shop to pick up some parts one day and he got out and was thirsty I guess, drank some spilled anti freeze I guess and died in pure agony of kidney failure a week later,, not a pretty thing to watch and he was a great dog and have always wanted another.

----------


## AntRobertson

> These are my neighbor's dogs. They're none too bright but at least they don't bite.


You live nextdoor to blackgang?  How's that going for you?  :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

Well there goes the self proclamed intelligent/well educated shit you been posting,, do you have fun following me around and posting silly shit.

Just shows who you are afraid of.
Why don't you go back to your insignificant, shit heel little country and maybe be the big man well traveled expert, you can't make it here..
to bad you can't make a living there and have to come up here and work for coolie baht wages.
Maybe we can get you a job pimping in LA. :rofl:

----------


## blackgang

Here Suds sleeping on the couch with his pillow after a hard day on vacation.

----------


## davethailand

> These are my neighbor's dogs. They're none too bright but at least they don't bite.


 :Lmao: 




> Originally Posted by davethailand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> How is the bull terrier as a pet?
> ...


She's great, especially with other people etc, her and the rotty used to get on but a year they just used to kick off all of the time, the bull terriers had about 30 stitches! I ended up giving the rotty to a good maye who lived out in Maprachan and she had her last 8 months there happier i'm pleased to say. :Smile: 




> The rottie is a nice looking dog, seems quite young though, I have been offered a rottie male pup, trouble is we got too many dogs at the moment


So I see. :Smile:  The rotty was nearly 6 years old, cancer of the lymph glands. :Sad: 




> Here Suds sleeping on the couch with his pillow after a hard day on vacation.


Its amazing how they sleep isn't it?

----------


## Tchiowa

> Here Suds sleeping on the couch with his pillow after a hard day on vacation.


A decent size cock on that dog also

----------


## dirtydog

Well as it is Loy Krathong today they are all downstairs making their krathongs, seems the pup wants to help aswell.

----------


## tsicar

> Been a long time but here ya go. I only have the black thing and the pig now.
> (unfortunately the shitzu and rotty are no more. (rotty had cancer and i had to put her down in September and the wife's shitzu was poisoned (IMO) by the coonts at the salon.


did you get the bull terrirr in thailand? or do you know where it is possible or where to grt one? 
i have owned a number of them over the years and need a real dog to keep the soidogs, cows and thais off my property. nothing solves the problem like a bully or a pitbull- no dog has the heart or bite for the size, plus the gentle nature and fathfullness..

----------


## blackgang

> A decent size cock on that dog also


Yea, he was not related to ANT. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Well here is the baby _rottie_, she seems to be getting longer  :Sad:

----------


## smeden

:goldcup: 


> I have seven dogs. But five of them arrived on Tuesday. 
> 
> My yellow lab got knocked up by the neighbor's black lab when she was only 17 (months). It was 'orrible as neither of them had a job or finished school. The father never came around to check on her during pregnancy either, just sad. And what's worse, all the little Negro pups look just like the father. My wife is beside herself. As every puppy was born, she prayed for a Whitey. It wasn't to be. Each as black as the night.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my wife and I have given to drinking heavily. Our loss, Leo Breweries' gain. Oh, the sorrow.
> 
> It's been a week now and they should open their eyes soon. 
> ...


 :goldcup: nice pups glad u found nice homes for them :Smile:

----------


## smeden

> I'm surprised nobody here posted a picture of a Thai girl...


 :sexy: to ordinare pet :Smile:

----------


## Tao

Here's a pic of our two new pups.  Nancy and Ninny, the wife named them so don't rag on me.

----------


## Tao

And here's a pic of their brother.  He's not ours, he was taken by a friend of the family.  The poor guy is a little worse for wear in this pic as he jumped out the back of a high speed Vigo on his way home.  They are all supposed to Bangkaew breed but they'll probably end up looking like regular soi dogs.  Cute little things though.

----------


## dirtydog

> Nancy and Ninny,


Suppose it is too late to rename them Rambo and Killer? Your dogs will be the laughing stock of the Soi dog world with their current names  :Sad:

----------


## Tao

Well i thought of naming them Noodles and English but the wife said she'd chuck em' in the klong with a rope around their necks so i went back to my beer and let her choose.

Next best alternative.

----------


## Curious George

> 


I've got a couple questions. Did you purchase in Thailand, or import?

What sort of pet supplies are available - seed, pellets, etc. - or do you primarily use people food and fruit? I see a bag in the background, but cannot read for what type animal.

I raise parrots, so have a couple dozen. Realizing importing all is nearly impossible, I still have 4 long term African Greys I could not leave behind. I'm worried about the long trip, and then the possibility (probability) of poor handling once landed. Even having all the proper paperwork, I would fear any long-term quarantine, very likely spellng their demise.

Most flights I've taken from the US land around midnight, meaning the cargo pickup would be closed. There's no way I can stuff 4 African Greys under the airline seat, plus their occasional shrieks would disrupt the whole flight. I'm sure 'tea money' is the real answer, but to whom?

----------


## jumbo

Not sure of the breed, probably 5 months old and very playfull.

----------


## jumbo

Not so playfull in this picture.

----------


## jumbo

Must have had to much Singha.

----------


## bkkmadness

Well there is the proof! One can of singha calming man and beast. :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

My two mutts this afternoon on the lawn. Only the yellow lab is a real Thai Dog. The other one is an import job from Japan. The lab is 2 and the other is 7.

----------


## Spin

I cant have a cat or dog becuase i stay in a condo but when I move to a house i will get a little fellow like this for sure. His name is Lucky and he belongs to a pal of mine.
It was bathtime yesterday so I took a few pics......

The tub is normally his swimming pool which his owner fills with cool water and a little ice so Lucky can cool off in the hot afternoons. Today its the dreaded bathtub filled with that nasty soap stuff :Sad: 



Drip dry for a moment....



The noisy vacuum cleaner switched onto "blow dry" mode was scaring him sooooo



He was shifted in front of a big fan for the final blow dry stages....



Nearly done!



All finished! Narak Mahk! :Smile: 



Anyone else wanna share a few photo's of their little ones?

----------


## good2bhappy

is that a sukhothai fighting dog?

----------


## Indoexile

seriously pampered dog! 

 :Wink:

----------


## baldrick

why do people have longhair dogs here in thailand ?

Guaranteed that puppy was purchased for its "cuteness".

fo the utmost in cute factor you need to get a soi puppy and pay about 5k to get one of its legs removed - good old mar sarm car - it makes it so easy for her to lick her own snatch , in fact i am sure she has the cleanest in Thailand  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nawty

Here is my little fella

----------


## momo8

> Here is my little fella


You kidnapped KingWilly? Let him out, poor thing.

----------


## bkkmadness

I saw some nice marmosets for sale at JJ the other day, not that species though.  I'd love one but looks a bit high maintenance.

I like those Sugar Gliders though, think I will get a couple of them sometime.

----------


## momo8

> I like those Sugar Gliders though, think I will get a couple of them sometime.


Bane of society, their poo is deadly for car ducos, my tree lined street in Sydney is full of them, nasty things.( The gliders not the trees, used to take a tennis raquet out at night, good to swipe at the little buggers, good sport).

----------


## Nawty

Sugar gliders breed like friggin rabbits also, so best not get 2. Also they only come out to play at night time, but they are cute and very friendly.

The marmosets you saw might have been the red ones, not remember proper name, very expensive. I am considering getting an Orangutan and calling it Clyde of course.

----------


## bkkmadness



----------


## Jet Gorgon

> All finished! Narak Mahk!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else wanna share a few photo's of their little ones?


Sweet pup. Spin, and hope you can get one soon. But...he looks like a husky. Please tell me it's not so. Too hot for te little blighters in Thailand.

----------


## dirtydog

One of my killer guard dogs, had to shout at him so he poked his head out for his photo, I think if he had the chance he would build his own burrow.

----------


## Butterfly

where is the baby dog ? how beautiful is it now ?  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Our 2 canine family members Bonnie (Pug) and Honey (Retriever).

The pug drives the retriever crazy all day long wanting to play but she takes it in her stride.

Wouldn't swap these 2 for any others and it is always nice to have someone happy to see you when you roll up at 4 in the morning.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

My sloth......

Just kidding, here are the cats: Toots from when I was London until 2002:





Toots (left) and Tiger (right background) ...present day here in Bangkok.

----------


## DJ Pat

Oh yeah and this lot downstairs who sleep in one of the mailboxes. I feed them once a day.



The mummy is still a bit scared of humans..



And then, erm...hello, what's this?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ You getting paid for the ads, DJ?
Nice kitties and kind of you to take care of the postmistress and her parcels.

----------


## DJ Pat

Can't resist it, it's the cuteness.

----------


## extras

This girl, Ice, lives at my Dad's place...

----------


## dirtydog

Well here she is all grown up now with her mum  :Smile: 



Not a lot of rottweiller in her  :Sad:

----------


## S Landreth

Wannabe Bangkaews

These are the dogs I help care for in Thailand. All males (1/2 brothers) from left to right, NomNam, Neo, Nova (the dominate male) and MomMam.

All of them are good dogs except Nova (the dominate dog) tends to get a bit jealous when someone gives one of the other dogs attention. I have almost resolved that problem by squirting water (a very small stream of water from a water bottle) at Nova when he gets aggressive towards the other dogs. Squirting water from the water bottle at the dogs also stops them from sniffing/goosing any females that walk through the gate.



The next two pictures are of my 87 pound male boxer still in the states. I wanted to bring him over but after reviewing cargo hold problems (freezing, heat strokes and lack of oxygen) when transporting animals, I thought it might be best if he stayed in the states.

----------


## Perota

My 2 dogs, 9 and 2 years old

----------


## patsycat

Thanks for bumping this thread!!

----------


## Dodobird

Two of my favourite dogs...thai ridgeback dog.

----------


## S Landreth

Found this on youtube this morning,..not my pet but someone in Chanthaburi was keeping it.






_In Chanthaburi Thailand, walk into a shop to find this sitting there._

----------


## Loy Toy

We had 2 snakes about that size in our Klong about 2 months ago that took residence under our road bridge.

Because I have small children, not to mention a pet dog we decided to call the animal rescue team who caught one but missed the second snake.

I hope it has moved to greener pastures but when I was down cleaning up the long grass the other day I found a lot of shedded snake skin.

----------

